# snorkles



## malinowski3 (Mar 22, 2011)

why on the 850 xp do some guys run three snorkles and others have four? :thinking:


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

prolly 1 for vent lines. i think, not sure bout that.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of my buddies that have them run duel airbox, they said it runs better and quieter


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My guess would be 2 to the airbox.


----------



## malinowski3 (Mar 22, 2011)

ah thanks now it makes sence


----------

